# Dragons blood Salix Pharm company new drug



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

I just read Salic Pharm co. Was approved for plant based drug to treat diarreah in HIV/aids patients. It is based on Dragons Blood tree extract. Anyone used the supplement? I will read more about the drug to see if it helps IBS-D. My 23 year old son has beef battling IBS for over five years. It has been hell Finally went to doctor who worked with UCLA on CBT therapy for IBS. It has helped my son so much. He is dating and doing so much more. Cured no but dealing with it better. I wish all of you well..


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

let us know what you learn.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

This is fascinating. I did some Googling after reading the original post.

There was a supplement called NSF (normal stool formula) distributed by Shaman Botanicals. It was an extract of Dragon's Blood. Shaman didn't have sufficient funds to do all the studies that the FDA required. Maybe Salix bought the rights from Shaman and paid for the trials?

In any case, I ordered some plain old Dragon's Blood to give it a try. Thanks for the heads up dlbaral!


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Yesterday I stopped taking my generic Immodium, two per day.

I started 10 drops of the Dragon's Blood liquid in water.

Yesterday was normal.

Today my stools started to get looser, but not diarrhea yet.

Since I have the stuff, I also started trying it for topical use. I had a small cut on my left index finger. In the cold weather, it dries out and doesn't heal. I used the Dragon's Blood on it yesterday and today. So far, there is no marked improvement.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Keep us posted Moises, I'm eager to hear your results. It may take a few days to get used to it, I hear sometimes a week to two week trial is a good idea.

Best of Luck


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Thanks for the good wishes, Brownish.

By this time yesterday, I had 4 BMs. Today, only 1.

So far, I am only taking the liquid form. But I also have the powder in capsules. The latter is a lot more convenient. But the liquid is pure, while the caps have filler.

I am still taking 10 drops in water twice a day. From what I've read, I think it would be OK to take 10 drops in water every 8 hours. If my BM frequency increases again, I will try the higher dose.

From what I've been able to tell from surfing the web, the product that the FDA just approved is only the second botanical every to receive such approval. Furthermore, the non-prescription product, if it is from a reputable source, should be about as good, if not better, than the prescription product.

Since Imodium controls my diearhea just fine, why would I, or anyone else with D, even think about taking Dragon's Blood?

1. Norm Robillard argues that taking drugs that slow motility increase the likelihood of getting, or not losing, SIBO. Dragon's Blood (henceforth, "DB") does not appear to use the opioid pathway that Imodium uses.

2. DB has antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral properties. This could be beneficial for SIBO, gastroenteritis, or other conditions caused by microorganisms.

3. DB has wound-healing properties. This might explain why it has helped people with ulcers. Perhaps this could benefit the intestines as well.

4. DB appears to have beneficial effects on the gums. This is another reason to take the liquid, instead of the powder, form.

5. Too much Imodium can be constipating. Supposedly that does not happen with DB.

All this sounds too good to be true. That's why I am doing this trial.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Moises

I agree with immodium dosage and its ability to increase SIBO. It is a theory I have thought of in my head, and explained to my doctor a few times. Although it makes sense, theories like that are soo hard to prove, & they are rarely accepted. Nonetheless, That it was I am using a balance of immodium and my prokinetic, as you know, to A: use immodium as a stool bulkener, and B: Prokinetic to prevent relapse, and ironically, counteract the immodium. I take the 2 a good 12+ hours a part.

I am very intrigued by dragon's blood, and eager to hear your results. I will keep my fingers crossed that it works. Its unfortunate that it's called "Dragons Blood" simply because I feel the name is misleading, and will immediately sway the scientific community from its potential benefits, thinking of it as a herbal "hippy" remedy. Like I said, I'm very interested in seeing how this goes for you.

I'm not sure if you are keeping a journal while you are on it, but that may be helpful to see if you can truly pinpoint a significant difference or not. That is the research side of me saying that, ha, but in reality: When I look at my Vivonex Journal, it reminds me of instances I would have otherwise forgotten.

Could you clarify: You had a significant difference in your BM's: from 4 to 1. Did you take an immodium during this time, or not. Also, I dislike posing such personal questions, but we are all pretty honest on this forum: was there an improvement in stool consistency? What some would call "normal"? Thanks

Good luck


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Brownish,

I kind of turned this thread into my journal. And I have no problem talking about stool. That's why I am here.

But thanks for encouraging me to document stuff thoroughly.

I was having 1-2 BMs a day before stopping Imodium and starting DB on Sunday January 19.

1st Day of DB 3 BMs (January 19)

2nd Day 4 BMs

3rd Day 2 BMs

Today is Day 4. No sense reporting the total till tomorrow.

I've only been takintg Imodium daily for slightly less than a year. I feel (though I didn't quantify it in my records) that it increased my gas discomfort. In my case, when I use the word "gas" it refers to gas in the digestive tract that can travel either UP or DOWN. So, it might get absorbed into the body, or it might be released as flatulence or belching.

Over the years, I've tried simethicone many times. I tried it again after starting the Imodium because I read a study that showed that simethicone improved the effectiveness of Imodium. Again, the simethicone had zero effect for me. No improvement; no worsening.

On the first day that I stopped the Imodium and started DB, my stools were slightly looser.

After that they were not loose at all. But sometimes with Imodium they are really hard pellets. I haven't gotten that with DB.

Last night was my best night in more than a month. Usually, before my alarm goes off to wake me up, my gut will start giving me distress and disturb my sleep. There will be some cramps ranging from minor to moderate.

This morning I was very surprised to be awakened by my alarm and realize that my gut was not bothering. But after I woke up, I started having the "normal" discomfort, so I am not throwing any parties to celebrate yet.

I have some erythromycin that I have never used. It is going to take some effort to figure out how to reconstitute it properly. I plan to start taking it Friday night. If this exacerbates D, as it did for you Brownish, I might up the DB dose and see what happens.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Very interesting thread. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Brownish and Colt, thanks for your encouragement.

Wednesday night I deviated somewhat from my diet and had about 6 ounces of nuts (macadamias, pecans, and almonds).

Thursday I had a BM that began formed and ended unformed.

Also, both Thursday and Friday mornings went back to the old pattern where my sleep was disturbed by gut discomfort before my morning alarm went off.

What follows is the number of BMs per day, starting with my first day on DG:

4

2

1

2


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I upped my dose yesterday from 10 drops in water twice a day to 10 drops in water 3 times a day.

It does seem to have made my stool firmer.

Taking the DB in water at work is going to be highly inconvenient. So, the plan for tomorrow is to takes 10 drops DB in water upon arising and at bed. Midday I will take a capsule of DB powder.

Meanwhile, Friday I started erythromycin 50 mg at night. There have been no obvious effects from it either way.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Yesterday morning, before I had taken my first ever DB capsule, I had what I thought was flatulence and, instead, was mucus. It was a bit messy.

The rest of the day was OK.

In the best of all possible worlds, the explanation would be that the DB-erythromycin combo has rid me for good of everything bad and it all emerged in that mucus. Who knows what the real explanation was.

Meanwhile, I continue with 10 drops DB upon arising and before bed, 1 capsule DB midday, and 50 mg erythromycin before bed.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Yesterday was a very hectic day. I took my morning DB dose and then missed the midday and bedtime doses.

I paid for my mistake. I had BMs at 3:30am and 4:50am. (I am normally sleeping at those times.)


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Erythromycin gave me diarrhoea so it could be that.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

jmc,

I agree I think it was the erythromycin. Even though I only took 50 mg a night, before bed, I know that dose also gave Brownish diarrhea.

I quit the erythromycin last week and the diarrhea got worse the next day. Then it gradually improved. Now I am still on the DB but no more erythromycin.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

The Erithromycin takes about a day to clear the system so you sound normal in that respect.


----------



## ninjabike (Feb 25, 2013)

Please tell me ,what is sibo?Thanks


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

small intestinal bacterial overgrowth.

Buy the book A New IBS Solution by Mark Pimentel.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

@ninja bike

Check out this article, its new, straight forward, and provides a variety of treatment options for SIBO

http://ndnr.com/web-articles/gastrointestinal/small-intestine-bacterial-overgrowth-2/

There is no 'solution' that works for everyone. :/

This article sums up pretty well the different options to go about attacking the problem. One day, I wish soon, lets hope there will be a clear cut solution!


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I stopped the Dragon's Blood and returned to Imodium. The latter is more predictable and reliable. I liked the fact that the DB did not directly affect motility. If I have SIBO, presumably the Imodium could be exacerbating my condition. But the Imodium is just a lot more convenient.


----------

